# What Do You Feed Your Poodle?



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

There are some great threads here on this very topic 

I have been feeding RAW for almost 2 years - 5 dogs in my home currently. 

Kai my puppy came to me eating Fromm Surf and Turf in which I order online to be shipped to my hone for $62.00 for 23lb bag. (That's cheap) As well beef and lamb tripe.

I have given it another whirl with kibble (Fromm) and all my dogs are doing great on it including Suri which has or possibly had a sensitive stomach. She only eats it a few times a week. The rest eat it once a day and I alternate every other meal with RAW. I also feed/mix in yogurt, eggs and sardines.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I feed a homemade raw diet. It's been nearly a year. I can't even imagine what my dog's would think if I handed them a bowl of kibble! They get real food, man!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I am interested in this thread because I am experimenting with Indy's and Maddy's food. I am currently feeding them Orijen, not sure if you can get that in the U.S. It's made in Alberta and I get a little chuckle out of the bag write-up because I'm not sure our dogs would care that they're getting fresh, never frozen, fish which were wild-caught in season, or free-range poultry and eggs...but it's grain-free and preservative-free, so that's important to me.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

p.s. But I know they like fish because they recently ate part of a salmon that had spawned in the river we walk them beside...ew, ew, ew!!! Thank goodness I caught up with them before they rolled in it, this is also a favorite activity of theirs if the opportunity presents


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Olie said:


> Kai my puppy came to me eating Fromm Surf and Turf in which I order online to be shipped to my hone for $62.00 for 23lb bag. (That's cheap) As well beef and lamb tripe.


This food keeps coming up! I hear it's pretty good stuff for kibble.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I feed Swizzle commercial raw, Aunt Jeni. I have not noticed him having any problem with gas thank goodness. I do think that would be a sign her food is not agreeing with her. I would look over the ingredients - she may have an allergy.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Indiana said:


> I am currently feeding them Orijen, not sure if you can get that in the U.S.


I have seen it here! 

Good thing they didn't roll in dead fish. Ahhh - that would have been STINKY!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> I feed Swizzle commercial raw, Aunt Jeni. I have not noticed him having any problem with gas thank goodness. I do think that would be a sign her food is not agreeing with her. I would look over the ingredients - she may have an allergy.


That is what I am thinking, too. She literally clears the room. I have been wanting to switch, but don't know what to do. I guess it's all trial and error. I love the convenience of commercial raw, but with 2 dogs, and me being a SAHM, it really isn't practical. If anything, I would have to do the "do-it-yourself" raw. My only worries are having 3 kids and raw food around.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Raw salmon *Caution**



Indiana said:


> p.s. But I know they like fish because they recently ate part of a salmon that had spawned in the river we walk them beside...ew, ew, ew!!! Thank goodness I caught up with them before they rolled in it, this is also a favorite activity of theirs if the opportunity presents


*Just a note regarding raw salmon.* Spawning fish contain a bacteria that's fatal to our canine friends (and them alone). :ahhhhh:



> Salmon Poisoning Disease
> Salmon Poisoning Disease is a potentially fatal condition seen in dogs that eat certain types of raw fish. Salmon (salmonid fish) and other anadromous fish (fish that swim upstream to breed) can be infected with a parasite called Nanophyetus salmincola. Overall, the parasite is relatively harmless. The danger occurs when the parasite itself is infected with a rickettsial organism called Neorickettsia helminthoeca. It’s this microorganism that causes salmon poisoning.
> 
> “Salmon poisoning occurs most commonly west of the Cascade mountain range,” says Dr. Bill Foreyt, a veterinary parasitologist at Washington State University’s College of Veterinary Medicine. He adds, “Canids (dogs) are the only species susceptible to salmon poisoning. That’s why cats, raccoons and bears eat raw fish regularly with out consequence.”
> ...


----------



## roulette (Feb 18, 2011)

I feed my adult dogs Fromm Gold. They love it, and so do I. It's much cheaper than the "gourmet varieties" at about 45 bucks for a a 33 lb bag. They have recently marketed a Mature or 'not so active" variety for like, 34 dollars a 33 lb bag. All my pups are weaned to Fromm Gold Puppy Kibble. I also give them raw meaty bones now and then.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

roulette said:


> I feed my adult dogs Fromm Gold. They love it, and so do I. It's much cheaper than the "gourmet varieties" at about 45 bucks for a a 33 lb bag. They have recently marketed a Mature or 'not so active" variety for like, 34 dollars a 33 lb bag. All my pups are weaned to Fromm Gold Puppy Kibble. I also give them raw meaty bones now and then.


Do you buy it online or locally? Do they tend to eat less because of the quality of the food?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Olie said:


> Kai my puppy came to me eating Fromm Surf and Turf in which I order online to be shipped to my home for $62.00 for 23lb bag. (That's cheap) As well beef and lamb tripe.


Opps I meant 26lb. Also as with most dog brands your grain free is more expensive.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine get raw/home cooked. And it is gone in seconds!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas is on satin balls and Vienna is eating Kirlands.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

I think we are making the switch! I just happen to have some USDA Prime steaks in my freezer that are kinda oldish. Not bad, but not sure if I want them, lol (I am super picky!). That will be dinner. Plus, my husband sells food for a living and his co. has their own meat plant! We are going to order some chicken and pork. Problem is, we can get chicken necks and backs, but it's a 40# box. That's a lot of meat! The pork necks come in a 25# box. I guess it's good that I have a huge stand up freezer and an extra side by side fridge in the basement!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

we feed FROMM (grain free rotating between surf and turf...and another one I don't remember what it is >.>) I've been tossing around the idea of starting a RAW diet for them, but I'm that guy that wants everything preplanned out and RAW seems to have to many components for my liking >.<


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

We're another Fromm household, but I'm toying with going RAW...:curl-lip:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I haven't even seen Fromm sold anywhere I've been in my area.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Tymaca it sound like you married the right man  The steaks sound like a great meal but most people start off with chicken. Perhaps you could feed chicken for a week and then try the steak? You sound like you are already set up for raw - perhaps it was just meant to be.


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Jasper eats Acana Pacifica, which is made by the same people as Orijen, but has a lower amount of protein. Where I live, it's one of the cheaper grain-free options. I also mix in a variety of 'yummy' canned foods such as tripett's tripe (Yummy for Jasper, not me) Additionally, he gets raw meaty bones to gnaw on a couple of times a week.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

I feed Fromm 4-star Salmon a la Veggie and Chicken a la veggie kibble with some homecooked chicken or beef on top and mixed in. I've also soft boiled an egg and mixed that in with the kibble; other times it's yogurt. I'm getting ready to add RMBs - most likely chicken necks, backs, and/or turkey necks.

The Petco near me doesn't carry Fromm's, but JB Pet Supply does. However, the best value I found is on Amazon with no tax and free shipping. There are several vendors that sell it; I went with the lowest price and it was at my doorstep within a week.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

DH is ordering the meat, but it won't come in until Tuesday. SO....I bought chicken leg quarters and chicken drumsticks to start. They were only (??) $1.19/lb. Seemed cheap to me, but what do I know?! Seriously, I have no idea how much meat costs.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

minipoodlelover said:


> II'm getting ready to add RMBs - most likely chicken necks, backs, and/or turkey necks.


My dh can get me a 40# box of chicken backs and necks for $16.46. I hope they like them!!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Tymaca said:


> My dh can get me a 40# box of chicken backs and necks for $16.46. I hope they like them!!


Wow, that's a good price! I pay $2.99 per lb of chicken necks. I haven't used backs yet, but they are $2.50 _each_. It's good quality meat though from a local farm.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Tymaca said:


> DH is ordering the meat, but it won't come in until Tuesday. SO....I bought chicken leg quarters and chicken drumsticks to start. They were only (??) $1.19/lb. Seemed cheap to me, but what do I know?! Seriously, I have no idea how much meat costs.


Others may jump in who know a LOT more than me, but I think I've read to stay away from weight bearing bones (legs) b/c they're so dense. You may want to get backs, necks, and wings to start with.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

georgiapeach said:


> Others may jump in who know a LOT more than me, but I think I've read to stay away from weight bearing bones (legs) b/c they're so dense. You may want to get backs, necks, and wings to start with.


Weight bearing bone from large, ungulate mammals are bad. But, luckily, a chicken isn't a very big animal so the legs are okay!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

georgiapeach said:


> Others may jump in who know a LOT more than me, but I think I've read to stay away from weight bearing bones (legs) b/c they're so dense. You may want to get backs, necks, and wings to start with.


I figured chickens were okay because they are so small. My husband said the same thing as you though!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have interpreted this to mean load bearing bones from large animals like cows or pigs. 
Since bird bones are hollow I have been feeding Swizzle the occasional chicken leg. If I am incorrect please let me know. Since Tymaca has a standard I would not suggest a chicken wing or even a neck. You want bigger bones that the dog will not try to swallow in one gulp. Chicken backs are a great way to start but I think the leg quarters and drumsticks will be fine.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

CT Girl said:


> Since Tymaca has a standard I would not suggest a chicken wing or even a neck. You want bigger bones that the dog will not try to swallow in one gulp. Chicken backs are a great way to start but I think the leg quarters and drumsticks will be fine.


It's funny because my poodle/lab mixed dog does exactly what you said - basically inhales the food. However, Zoe is such a dainty eater for a standard. I actually gave her a raw chicken wing the other day and it took her a good 15 minutes to eat it. Lucy ate it in one fell swoop. Not good. I guess it depends on the dog. I am just glad Zoe is a slow eater, as her teeth have so much plaque on them for only being 1! Can't wait for the bones to do their magic.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The bones will clean like magic. Swizzle is one and his teeth are like a toothpaste ad. Soon Tymaca's will be pearly white too. I am glad Tymaca is such a dainty eater - that is great when feeding raw.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I feed Blue Buffalo with (usually) Wellness canned to my poodle (no gas) and Kirkland weight control with the same canned for my whippet. I also give some raw a couple times a week and various veggies or table scraps that are appropriate. We do have Origen here as well as many of the good dog foods and prepared raw.


----------

